
PCSX2 – The Playstation 2 emulator – Q2 2020 Progress Report - zdw
https://pcsx2.net/295-q2-2020-progress-report.html
======
rahimnathwani
What's the motivation for the folks developing PCSX2 these days? Is it a
purely intellectual endeavour, or do they play PS2 games for fun, and take
advantage of things that aren't available on a real PS2 (4k support, cheats
etc.)?

~~~
voltagex_
There's an article around from byuu/near (who has sadly now completely retired
from emulator development due to harassment) that went through the process of
fixing a bug that was in a Harry Potter PS2 game - just recently. PS2
emulation is "close enough" for most things but there are still bugs and fixes
to be made.

~~~
genpfault
> (who has sadly now completely retired from emulator development due to
> harassment)

TIL[1]

[1]:
[http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1srbcc1](http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1srbcc1)

------
therouwboat
These progress reports are good idea, I remember watching prison architect dev
updates and I liked them more than the actual game.

------
ambyra
Preliminary Mac support. Woo!

